# Mumbaikars? ... Pittsburghers?



## Sky_High_1 (Mar 13, 2011)

Whats going on people? 

I got a job in Dubai and will be heading there next month. Stumbled upon this website recently and thought I'd start posting hoping to meet people who are easy going and like to have fun.

A little bit about myself. I am from Mumbai, India. Grew up in Kuwait and spent the last 6 years getting two degrees at the University of Pittsburgh in the US. I am currently training in Kuwait for the job in Dubai. Football fanatic, love to shoot the **** over brews, etcetera., all that good stuff.

Now that I am done putting like half my Resume on here, hoping to hear back from you all.

Cheers!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

hey there... quite a few bombayites here... (including me ) u shud join us at one of the forum events when u get here...


----------



## Sky_High_1 (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey dude! Definitely! Thanks for replying. Looking forward to it!


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

football fanatic? are you talking steelers or arsenal, its all good, i am also new here, Welcome aboard!


----------



## Sky_High_1 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks mate!

Well, Steelers & Liverpool actually. Yeah I know Liverpool aren't doing so hot right now. I see you from Houston, you follow the Texans at all?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Nice to see Indians talking about American football! I bet Jynxy will just love this 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Sky_High_1 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks Pam!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I love football.... Picked up the NFL package at the very end and oh my gosh, it was like opening a christmas package with the biggest ribbon I had ever seen on it. Well worth it!!!!

(Hoping the Cowboys do something this year!)


----------



## Woman (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum SkyHigh1. I guess there are more femme mumbaikars on this forum .... but then I maybe wrong.


----------



## Sky_High_1 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thank Woman! hehe

Certainly nothing wrong with that now. The more femme, the merrier lol  haha jk.

Heres to promoting myself on this forum with my 5th post :tongue1:

Cheers


----------



## CDOMonkey (Jan 18, 2011)

jynxgirl said:


> i love football.... Picked up the nfl package at the very end and oh my gosh, it was like opening a christmas package with the biggest ribbon i had ever seen on it. Well worth it!!!!
> 
> (hoping the cowboys do something this year!)


go redskins!


----------



## Sky_High_1 (Mar 13, 2011)

Haha I can see that getting people together for Monday night football won't be a problem! Well actually, it would be Monday noon football in Dubai , that could be a problem.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Sky_High_1 said:


> Haha I can see that getting people together for Monday night football won't be a problem! Well actually, it would be Monday noon football in Dubai , that could be a problem.


It actually ends up being Sunday night football... like 8 or 9pm until the wee hours in the morning for the late sunday games. And monday night football becomes tuesdays at 4 or 5am.


----------



## Sky_High_1 (Mar 13, 2011)

Ooops my bad!

That makes it even worse. Sucks more for you since Dallas play the later games as well, mostly. Hope you got a DVR


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> It actually ends up being Sunday night football... like 8 or 9pm until the wee hours in the morning for the late sunday games. And monday night football becomes tuesdays at 4 or 5am.


I am still in...


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

Sky_High_1 said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> I see you from Houston, you follow the Texans at all?


Hells yeah, this is the year we make the playoffs, if there is going to be a season!


----------



## CDOMonkey (Jan 18, 2011)

ash_ak said:


> Hells yeah, this is the year we make the playoffs, if there is going to be a season!


I respect the texans. Tough division with Colts, Titans and Jags (even though they suck).

I have 0 respect for the Giants, Eagles and especially the lowly Cowboys. The redskins have been a disaster the past decade, but we will regain our glory!


----------

